# Wheel & Tire Upgrade



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Before our big trip this summer, I am going to upgrade to Load Range D, 15 inch tires. I am having a little trouble finding wheels rated to 2540 LBS. When I ask for the details on the wheels, most of them are rated to 2050 or less.









Unless I go with aluminum, then I can get our bolt pattern in aluminum rated to 2540. Not sure I want to spend that much, although I could use that excuse with the DW.









OK, Outbacker team, can anyone point me to some compatible wheels that are rated the same as the tires? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

If you have the extra $$, I would get Al rims while you are at it. They sure look sharp on an Outback. Check out the gallery...several members have done this and it looks great.

Thor


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

I just read in another post that mscott has found load range D 14" tires rated up to 2271#. Below is an excerpt from the post. The 205s may be a suitable alternative and you won't have to buy wheels.

While browsing through tirerack's website I found increased load range D tires that many of us have been looking for. There are 3 - 14" sizes and ranges available:

185/ R14 (102/100Q D) - 1874 lbs. - $56
195/ R14 (106/104Q D) - 2094 lbs. - $71
205/ R14 (109/107P D) - 2271 lbs. - $88

Here's the link:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/Spec.jsp?mak...artnum=8R4VANCO

Sidewinder


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

This link might work better: Kumho Radial at Tire Rack.

Here is the manufacturer's web site: Kumho 857 Trailer Radial

Now what...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

7heaven,










Need I say more?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

PDX Doug, You stirring up the fever....























But what about the DW.....









PS - I already have that picture on my desktop, call it wheel envy... shy

Still wonder about those Kumho tires, never heard of them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> 7heaven,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug...can you update your Avatar picture with the new wheels? I'm sure you can doctor up your original picture (Heck...you added Christmas lights a while back) to show the silver look?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

7heaven said:


> PDX Doug, You stirring up the fever....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell her it's a cult thing









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

7heaven said:


> This link might work better: Kumho Radial at Tire Rack.
> 
> Here is the manufacturer's web site: Kumho 857 Trailer Radial
> 
> ...


It makes me wonder about the sanity of the person that posted that review on the website....

It says specifically to not use those tires on cars and trucks, yet there is a review that says "Dodge Dakota" and then the guy proceeds to say he has a 3/4 ton Dodge diesel....









Nice review....









Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

These are 14"

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

tdvffjohn said:


> These are 14"
> 
> John
> [snapback]83812[/snapback]​


With the voice and words of Napolean Dynamite....."SWEET".


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

John,

Look sweet! Are they LR C or D?

I better hurry and place my order before my DW flies home from CA tonite...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The wheels I found online at a trailer supply. The tires are the 4 replacement ones from Nanco after I had one break at the seam. I believe C


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

hmmmm......










OR










...about $70 difference per wheel.....


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

And then another $40.00 - $50.00 to hide them from the sun while camped?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Why would you want to hide those beauties??

Your aluminum and alloy rims on any other vehicle are exposed all the time....

Steve


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Has anyone heard of nice aluminum wheels being stolen off a TT at a storage yard? I'd feel better if the TT was at home.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

7heaven said:


> Has anyone heard of nice aluminum wheels being stolen off a TT at a storage yard? I'd feel better if the TT was at home.
> [snapback]83954[/snapback]​


Get a set of locking lug nuts...just don't loose the key!!

Steve


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

LateralG said:


> And then another $40.00 - $50.00 to hide them from the sun while camped?
> [snapback]83931[/snapback]​


Sunglasses are cheaper









I've seen Doug's and they are bright!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> 7heaven,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHOO! HOO!!! Doug,
Those things look might sharp!!
Congrats on the good lookin' wheels!
Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah they do look great
Maybe I can talk DW into them









Don


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

7heaven said:


> PDX Doug, You stirring up the fever....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are Korean made (at least they're not Chinese). We've had them on several cars - have a set on PK's now. They've always worn well, balanced well, and worked well in snow for us. 'Course, that's car tires, not trailer or truck tires - but they've done us right. Came from TireRack, of course.

Slug


----------

